# 525 mag Knobby conversion



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all

Ive just purchased a new Hdx from Tommy CCP And I love the Rod!It has helped me increase my distance alot!I mated it with a Penn 525mag which I also love, but I don't like the slider mag control that much.I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Knobby conversions?Any help would be appreciated.

Ron


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ron, There are some Knobby's running around here and there. Ive never used the knobby have no problems with the slideys. Search a little bit on here and you should locate some good info.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok will do fire thank you for responding.The only problem I have with the slider is that I end up sliding the slide one way or the other when im winding in.Most of the time i do it and dont realize it till its to late LOL

Ron


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

You can get a factory knobby sideplate for the 525
but it is pricey...


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*play thing*

if the slidie is greasy then it can slip up or down with you are messing with fish. So you gotta look each time casting. That's cheap. Then if you are fishing and just happen to have the reel up on the rod, then, by the time you cast and check for fluff you just push the slidie all the way up or mostly all the way up and get another 10 or 15 yds. and that's cheap. Or you can clean off the grease and the slidie will probably stay in the same postion all day. Then of course you can play with the knobie. As soon as I cast 160 yds I'm going to pay real close attention to my knobbie. In the mean time I'm flexable which one I throw. Either way you have to check the reel mag setting before you throw.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ya know thats a very good point Darrel,you just put in perspective something that I was trying to make difficult.I never even thought about cleaning the grease off of the slider! Thanks for your help

Ron


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I have two stock slidy 525's and two factory sideplate knobby 525s. I prefer the knobby version, as they are certainly less prone to "accidental" adjustments to the mag setting. I still glance at the left sideplate to be sure of which reel I'm casting. 

I had a horrific over run last Spring when I thought I had a knobby with preset mag on a rod I was casting, only to realize that I had put the designated "spare" reel on instead. A slidy with the mags full off is what I had just cast into the wind!

Now I've gone to line color to help remind me -- reddish orange 14# Sufix Tri on the slidies and 17# yellow Sufix Tri on the knobbies. Anything to help offset the aging memory.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

get it set where you want it and peg it with a "SMALL" drop of super glue on the edge


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

junkmansj said:


> get it set where you want it and peg it with a "SMALL" drop of super glue on the edge


a piece of electrical tape...


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi folks thank your for all your responses!I really appreciate your help very much.After reading the replies.I started thinking on how the slider mag assembly works.So I took the Reel to work today(shh don't tell the boss ).And tore it down.Darrels comments on the slide being greasy struck home.So I took the assembly out and used rubbing alcohol to clean the teeth on both pieces.What I did after that was the two springs that hold tension between the two sets of teeth,I slightly stretched the springs some with my fingers and reinstalled,which in turn made the teeth bite together somewhat harder especially from about 4 to 8 on the settings.I thinks this fix will eliminate some of the accidental adjustments.There is Definitely more resistance!I hope this can help someone else like its helped my 525 slidey

Ron


----------

